# Polar Lights Nostalgia Funny Cars



## kit-junkie

I've been an avid drag racing fan and modeler nearly all of my life (I'm 40 now). 

I have to thank Polar Lights for their wonderful releases of the nostalgia funny cars. I'd love to see more of these in the future and maybe even some old front engine rail dragsters.

Polar Lights has a new fan. :thumbsup: 

What do you think about releasing more kits for the drag racing fans?


----------



## ChrisW

Hi K-J - welcome to the board! 
Dave Metzner, who was PL's Brand Manager was pretty proud of those kits. Since PL's direction has turned away from figure kits, rail dragsters sure sound like more of a possibility...


----------



## Dave Metzner

I had hoped to release a couple more Funny Cars, Just couldn't get the boss to buy into the idea.
I wanted to do the Mercury Cyclone bodied cars that started it all, and a Chevy Nova - maybe a Jungle Jim car-------
Never happened........
RC-2 has just re-issued their Cyclone and a couple versions of the Drag racing Falcon kit.....I think you can find those kits in stores now.

Dave


----------



## kit-junkie

I'm sure that I speak for a lot of modelers when I say that the Polar Lights kits couldn't have come at a better time. Revell/Monogram fell asleep as far as the drag kits go. I was getting pretty tired of the same old rehashed kits.

Dave, you've done a great service to drag racing modelers everywhere!

I've purchased one of every kit that Polar Lights released and doubles of some.

P.S. It looks like AMT is following your lead. It seems that they'll be releasing several drag related kits in the near future (mostly, if not all, re-issues). Maybe Polar Lights should re-think adding more to their lineup.

Oh yeah... Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## ChrisW

Kit-Junkie - did you know that both AMT/Ertl and Polar Lights are now owned by the same corporation, RC2? It's been the subject of constant speculation what merging, if any, will take place between the two branches ...


----------



## kit-junkie

That's new news to me. Thanks for the update. 

I hope that it doesn't change the direction that PL was heading in too much. It would be a real shame to see the unique products disappear as a result.

Is this a new development or am I just behind the times? I really don't know very much about the industry.


----------



## irocer

Hi kit-junkie, Playing Mantis the PL parent company was bought by RC2 last year. The outcome of this buy is still not for certain as far as PL. RC2 has reissued a few of the current kits, but the racing stuff is way out of production- I would not look for any repops. I am a NASCAR nut and really enjoyed those kits, like yourself- I had hoped for more subjects. Who knows maybe we can get a few repops, but I believe the chance for any new kits was dead way before the buyout- too bad, really too bad!


----------



## kit-junkie

Thanks irocer, 

That's sad news. Has racing fallen by the wayside now or is it the licensing that screws it up for the racing fan/modeler?

I've heard that, now, a kit company has to get rights from not only the team but from all of the sponsors on the cars as well and that it can be unreasonably expensive to obtain permission to do a new kit. 

Maybe it's the fault of the race teams and sponsors becoming a bit too greedy? Maybe they've forgotten that modeling makes new fans of their sports? Maybe they've forgotten that model kits are advertising also? I really don't know. 

I hope that it changes sometime soon.


----------



## Dave Metzner

PL Funny cars and Classic Nascar kits should still be reasonably easy to find and affordably priced.
If you really like them I'd suggest snatching up several of them now. I doubt that they will be produced again very soon.

The Funnies share the same chassis and engine. The Mustangs also have a Ford Cammer along with the Hemi........
I think that it would be reasonably simple to adapt other 1969-1970 bodies to that chassis.

The Ford/Mercury Nascar kits have the same chassis and engines just different bodies and decals.

The Petty Dodge has a "Small Block" engine - the Buddy Baker car has a Hemi - otherwise they are the same kit with different decals - I think that the chassis from the Dodge could be addapted to other B-Body Nascar bodies from other kit manufacturers.

Dave


----------



## kit-junkie

Thank you Mr. Metzner. 

A lot of the PL kits are available on eBay for a reasonable price. I just bought a load of 'em. Just type Polar Lights in the search box and you'll get all sorts.

Dave, I hadn't built a kit in almost nine years and just recently discovered the PL kits. It was so great to see them that I was inspired back into modeling again. They take me back, very much like the "Snake - Mongoose" kit from Revell/Monogram did. It's sad to me that there probably won't be any more any time soon (ever?). 

Anyway... Thanks again for your decision to release the kits. I love them.


----------



## irocer

The license deal is a growing problem and not just with racing subjects. Now even aircraft O.E.M.'s are seeking royalities to produce models of their subjects. The lack of deal with Goodyear is the reason their logo does not appear on tires or fender graphics on current Revell NASCARs. This license stuff was not the problem at PL. The cars just really did not fit that well into the lineup of models at the time and seemed not to have the right support for more kits. I had hoped for more as PL was making the stuff the other "car" makers did not.


----------



## kit-junkie

irocer, Your statement about PL making something that the others weren't hits it right on the nose. That was the appeal for me also. It's unfortunate that the support wasn't there at the time. 

Maybe we'll get lucky (maybe...) and RC-2 will continue to try to market a new kit for us old farts (no offense intended) once in a while.


----------



## Marty

I for one am very grateful to PL for releasing the funny cars and the NASCARS. I am a MoPar fan so I only bought them, in multiples, and not the brand X cars. I though the clear bodied Funnies was a great idea.


I hope they continue.

Marty


----------



## kit-junkie

The clear bodied cars are the only ones that I don't have yet. I'll end up buying them too. I have over 70 unbuilt kits now, a few more won't hurt (until my wife gives me "the look" again).

Pl isn't the ony company to have done a clear bodied kit. AMT put out the Don Garlits "Wynns Jammer" rail with a clear body. You can find the kit up for auction online sometimes.

I have to say this about the auction thing though: Guys, don't get the current releases from the auction sites. If you can't find it locally, get it online. 

Support your local hobby shops!


----------



## xsavoie

I'm not so sure what you guys mean by funny cars.If it's the Drag Racers,they are available at the Wall Mart in Canada for $5.00 each.Wow,what a price.


----------



## kit-junkie

Two questions:
1) Is that American or Canadian? 
2) Wanna ship me about 10 of 'em? (kidding (maybe))


----------



## Dave Metzner

Clear bodies cars may be a littel tougher to find. Those were run in fairly small quantities........about 4500 of each if my memory serves me right......... They were pretty well sold out by the time we were bought by RC-2......

If you find them, better grab 'em!

Dave


----------



## kit-junkie

I know where there's six Chargers right now. None of the Mustangs though...


----------



## Dave Metzner

Clear bodied cars were the Charger and Barracuda....... Mr Norm's and Big John cars....there are "chase color" cars for both about 1 in every 12 kits produced had clear red body parts instead clear.........
The clear red cars may be a bit of a challenge to find by now....

Dave


----------



## kit-junkie

Aw, Dave... Now I'm gonna have to buy all of the Chargers I found to try and get a red one. They're all packaged the same aren't they?

And: oops, I thought that the other was a Mustang kit.


----------



## Dave Metzner

There is a window on the bottom of each box, you can look inside to see the plastic color..

Happy hunting!


----------



## kit-junkie

Hey Dave, I just broke the seal on one of my "Stardust" Cuda's and I have to say that those are the best decals that I've ever seen in a kit! I love the separate blower belt too. Niiiice! 

Great job!! I'm gonna have fun with this one!


----------



## xsavoie

Yes the price of these cars is in canadian dollars in a Wal Mart in Canada.


----------



## derailed

hi all
just joined
yea i saw the polar kits at walmart
i work there
only bought about a dozen
lol
at $4.97, i figured why not?
after all it's polar lights kits


----------



## kit-junkie

Do they have all of the kits, or just a few? Might be worth it to make a trip over the bridge.


----------



## xsavoie

I guess it's too much to hope that they should get the monsters,spaceships and other types of Polar Lights kits.Since you work there "derailed" could you ask someone in charge at the Wal Mart.


----------



## Drag Monster

It was unbeliveable that Polar Lights even tooled these kits. When I first heard they were going to issue them I was skepctical,but when I had one of the kits in hand I was a beliver. I purchased 3 complete sets 1 to build ,1 to keep unbuilt & one to kit bash. Thanks Dave!


----------



## kit-junkie

Yeah! Three sets?  I thought I was the kit-junkie...

Nice job on the car!


----------



## ChrisW

Gotta agree - nice job Drag Monster!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

That's a real nice build DM. Thanks for sharing your pictures.

RK


----------

